# Doctor Who's Amy Pond- what is her type???



## geekygingergirl (Dec 13, 2014)

I have wondered for a long time what Amy Pond's mbti type is. I have seen her typed as everything from an ESFP to INFJ to ISTP. Opinions?
For those who don't watch the show(and those who do):
Amy is flirty and witty- she is a good conversationalist but genuinely seems to be happy spending time alone or with only her SO(he is usually typed as ISFP).
She does have a lot of sentimentality regarding childhood drawings, clothes, etc, but is also seemingly intuitive and picks up on other people's signals easily. (ie, when she asks the Doctor if River is 'Mrs Doctor from the future' after watching them converse for only a few minutes, and the Doctor doesn't even really know who River is)
I personally see her as having an Fi function- she often seems to have conflicting emotions, and is a dreamer with a lot going on inside. As I mentioned above, she can pick up on other people's relationships, but seems less observant about her own connection to others. For example, it took her 10 plus years to realize her best guy friend had a crush on her. But then again, she decides to divorce that guy friend(who became her SO) because she can't have kids and he always wanted them. He had no idea of this reasoning and thought it had something to do with her feelings rather than his. See why I'm confused?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I said ESTP, but I'm not really sure. I don't understand her well, and though I liked little Amy, grown-up Amy annoys the crap out of me. Maybe if I could understand her better, I would like her more. But I hate how she treats Rory, like he's a dog or something instead of an actual human being and her fiance/husband. Letting him feel like the third wheel all the time. Not to mention trying to sleep with the Doctor on the night before her wedding. It's like, I think we're meant to assume she's in love with him, but I don't see it as a viewer and I doubt that Rory can see it. And then there doesn't seem (to me) to be that much more to her besides being 'spunky' or whatever, but again, I don't really understand her.
I suspect she is Se-dom because she is all about new experiences, new things, doesn't want to be grounded in the same way that Rory for example does. Of all the companions, in fact, I think she is the most about the 'new experience' element of time travel. She's brave and doesn't doubt herself a lot. 
I suppose she might be an ESFP with auxiliary Fi. I put ESTP because I feel like she doesn't really tune in to her feelings and is often surprised by them, I imagine she relies more on thinking overall. But I can see ESFP as a definite possibility.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The average tough female sidekick is an ENTP, but Amy doesn't seem all that smart, so I'm going with ESTP.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

I voted ESFP. My first inclination was to think ESTP, but her Fi seemed pretty clear. I also can really see her as a P - she happily bounces from job to job and has no problem with the Doctor's spontaneous travel or plans. 

N vs. S was the hardest for me. There were definite instances of Amy using intuition-she figures out the mystery of the star whale before the doctor does, or River Song, like you mentioned. But she's also attached to her old Doctor toys, her Roman/Pandora stuff and she's definitely a performer type (kissogram, then model later). So I just went with my gut and called her an S.


----------



## EonsInTheNight (Oct 26, 2014)

She's definitely Fi auxiliary. She's too cute not be Fi.
One of my favorite female characters on TV.


----------



## Boelthorn (Feb 11, 2017)

"She's definitely Fi auxiliary. She's too cute not be Fi." Are you serious? I think the character is written in a way where we just can't clearly say whioch type she is. Look at the masters. both modern incarnations seem ENTJ but also have a lot if ENTP antics. But in their cases you can decide. And while the eleventh doctor is moist likely ENTP he has some "ENTJ" attributes anyway. The same is true for is wife the other way round. ANd Claras character is all overt the playce and I think this is why she met some hate. When it comes to Amy I would say we should focus on what we can say. Shile Se-Dom isn't the only option it's the most likely. ISo I would say she is either ESTP or ESFP. In some situations and regards she is the one, in others the other. Doctor who characters seem very prone to be that way.


----------

